# JTree reloaden?



## Math55 (18. Jul 2004)

hallo, wenn ich einen knoten aus einem jtree gelöscht habe, muss ich dann mit tree.setmodel(...) immer das treemodel neu setzen, oder kann ich den baum auch reloaden? es gibt ja die methode reload aus DefaultTreeNode, aber wie wende ich die an? 


gruß und dank


----------



## Beni (18. Jul 2004)

Der normale Weg geht anders: das TreeModel benachrichtig den JTree, sobald ein Node entfernt wurde.

Das funktioniert etwa so:

```
public class Model implements TreeModel{
  private Vector listeners = new Vector();

  // Diese Methode wird vom JTree und vielleicht auch von anderen Objekten aufgerufen
  public void addTreeModelListener( TreeModelListener l ){
    listeners.add( l );
  }

  [...]
  
  // Diese Methode muss vom Programm aufgerufen werden, sobald ein Knoten entfernt wurde.
  public void removeNode( Object parent, Object node ){
    TreePath path = pathOf( parent ); // Der Pfad zum Vater des Knotens
    TreeModelEvent e = new TreeModelEvent( path, [...] ); // Das Event herstellen, verschiedene Argumente müssen noch benutzt werden, siehe API

    // Und jetzt den JTree benachrichtigen
    for( int i = 0, n = listeners.size(); i<n; i++ )
      ((TreeModelListener) listeners.get(i) ).treeNodesRemoved( e );
   
  }
}
```


----------



## Math55 (19. Jul 2004)

hi, danker erstmal. muss das unbedingt ein vector sein? in meinem programm gibt es die methode schon:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.EventListenerList;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Map;
import java.util.*;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.Serializable;
import javax.swing.tree.*;


public class FileTreeModel implements TreeModel, Serializable, Cloneable {
	protected EventListenerList listeners;

	private Map map;

	private File root;

	public FileTreeModel(File root) {
		if (!root.exists())
			throw new IllegalArgumentException(String.valueOf(root));

		this.root = root;

		this.listeners = new EventListenerList();

		this.map = new HashMap();
	}

	public Object getRoot() {
		return root;
	}

	public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
		return !((File) node).isDirectory();
	}

	public int getChildCount(Object node) {
		List children = children(node);

		if (children == null)
			return 0;

		return children.size();
	}

	public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
		return children(parent).get(index);
	}

	public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
		return children(parent).indexOf(child);
	}

	public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object value) {
	}

	protected List children(Object node) {
		File f = (File) node;

		if (!f.isDirectory())
			return null;

		List children = (List) map.get(f);

		if (children == null) {
			File[] c = f.listFiles();

			if (c == null)
				return null;

			children = new ArrayList(c.length);

			for (int len = c.length, i = 0; i < len; i++)
				children.add(c[i]);

			map.put(f, children);
		}

		return children;
	}

	public Object clone() {
		try {
			FileTreeModel clone = (FileTreeModel) super.clone();

			clone.listeners = new EventListenerList();

			return clone;
		} catch (CloneNotSupportedException e) {
			throw new InternalError();
		}
	}
	

	//HAB ICH SCHON!!
	public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listeners.add(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}

	public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listeners.remove(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		if (args.length != 1) {
			System.err.println("Usage: java FileTreeModel path");
			System.exit(1);
		}

		File root = new File(args[0]);

		if (!root.exists()) {
			System.err.println(root + ": No such file or directory");
			System.exit(2);
		}

		JTree t = new JTree(new FileTreeModel(root));

		//t.setCellRenderer(new Renderer());
		JFrame f = new JFrame(root.toString());

		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(t));

		f.pack();
		f.setVisible(true);
		

	}
}
```


irgendwie klappt das nicht. noch ne idee?

DANKE


----------



## Beni (19. Jul 2004)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, danker erstmal. muss das unbedingt ein vector sein? in meinem programm gibt es die methode



- Nein, es gibt immer verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
- Hoffentlich, sonst würde der Compiler ordentlich meckern :wink:

Du löschst einzelne Dateien?
Dann solltest du auch die anderen Methoden, die ich oben gepostet habe (oder eine ähnliche Variante), in dein Model aufnehmen. (und natürlich auch aufrufen).

(Es geht um das Problem: woher soll der JTree wissen, dass ein Node entfernt wurde, und er neu gezeichnet werden muss? Antwort: vom Model, welches ihn über die Listener benachrichtigt).


----------



## Math55 (19. Jul 2004)

hallo nochmal, wie müsste ich dass denn in mein beispiel einfügen. eigentlich ist das nicht meins, aber es kommt meinem schon sehr nahe ;-). da mein code aber zu lang zum posten ist, muss ich die kurze ähnliche version posten. hilf mir mal auf die sprünge .......


DANKE


----------



## Beni (19. Jul 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir auch:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3569 Weils um Thema Listeners geht
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5321#24013 Weils beim JTable ähnlich funktioniert

Ansonsten würde das etwa so aussehen

```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.EventListenerList;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Map;
import java.util.*;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.Serializable;
import javax.swing.tree.*;

public class FileTreeModel implements TreeModel, Serializable, Cloneable {
   protected EventListenerList listeners;

   private Map map;

   private File root;

   public FileTreeModel(File root) {
      if (!root.exists())
         throw new IllegalArgumentException(String.valueOf(root));

      this.root = root;

      this.listeners = new EventListenerList();

      this.map = new HashMap();
   }

   public Object getRoot() {
      return root;
   }

   public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
      return !((File) node).isDirectory();
   }

   public int getChildCount(Object node) {
      List children = children(node);

      if (children == null)
         return 0;

      return children.size();
   }

   public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
      return children(parent).get(index);
   }

   public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
      return children(parent).indexOf(child);
   }

   public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object value) {
   }

  // einfach hier rein.
  // Diese Methode muss vom Programm aufgerufen werden, sobald ein Knoten entfernt wurde.
  public void removeNode( Object parent, Object node ){

    TreePath path = pathOf( parent ); // Der Pfad zum Vater des Knotens. Der muss noch berechnet werden, und darf dummerweise nur Objekte beinhalten, welche auch benutzt wurden.

    TreeModelEvent e = new TreeModelEvent( path, [...] ); // Das Event herstellen, verschiedene Argumente müssen noch benutzt werden, siehe API

    // Und jetzt den JTree benachrichtigen
    for( int i = 0, n = listeners.size(); i<n; i++ )
      ((TreeModelListener) listeners.get(i) ).treeNodesRemoved( e );
   
  } 

   protected List children(Object node) {
      File f = (File) node;

      if (!f.isDirectory())
         return null;

      List children = (List) map.get(f);

      if (children == null) {
         File[] c = f.listFiles();

         if (c == null)
            return null;

         children = new ArrayList(c.length);

         for (int len = c.length, i = 0; i < len; i++)
            children.add(c[i]);

         map.put(f, children);
      }

      return children;
   }

   public Object clone() {
      try {
         FileTreeModel clone = (FileTreeModel) super.clone();

         clone.listeners = new EventListenerList();

         return clone;
      } catch (CloneNotSupportedException e) {
         throw new InternalError();
      }
   }
   

   //HAB ICH SCHON!!
   public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
      listeners.add(TreeModelListener.class, l);
   }

   public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
      listeners.remove(TreeModelListener.class, l);
   }
   
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      if (args.length != 1) {
         System.err.println("Usage: java FileTreeModel path");
         System.exit(1);
      }

      File root = new File(args[0]);

      if (!root.exists()) {
         System.err.println(root + ": No such file or directory");
         System.exit(2);
      }

      JTree t = new JTree(new FileTreeModel(root));

      //t.setCellRenderer(new Renderer());
      JFrame f = new JFrame(root.toString());

      f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

      f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(t));

      f.pack();
      f.setVisible(true);
      

   }
}
```

Und wenn du dann eine Datei löschst:

```
public void delete( File file ){
  File parent = file.getParentFile();  // oder so ähnlich
  file.delete();

  FileTreeModel model = ... // Das FileTreeModel, welches die Dateien anzeigt
  model.removeNode( parent, file );
}
```


----------



## Math55 (19. Jul 2004)

hi, womit ich nicht klarkomme sind die argumente für TreeModelEvent.

_
TreeModelEvent
public TreeModelEvent(Object source,
                      Object[] path)

Used to create an event when the node structure has changed in some way, identifying the path to the root of a modified subtree as an array of Objects. A structure change event might involve nodes swapping position, for example, or it might encapsulate multiple inserts and deletes in the subtree stemming from the node, where the changes may have taken place at different levels of the subtree. 
Note:
JTree collapses all nodes under the specified node, so that only its immediate children are visible. 

Parameters:
source - the Object responsible for generating the event (typically the creator of the event object passes this for its value)
path - an array of Object identifying the path to the root of the modified subtree, where the first element of the array is the object stored at the root node and the last element is the object stored at the changed node
_



das path array macht mir probleme:-(


gruß


----------



## Math55 (19. Jul 2004)

hi, ich hab noch ne andere (nicht so elegante) lösung. ich merke mir die aufgeklappten pfade in einer arraylist und setze sie danch. sieht so aus:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.EventListenerList;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Map;
import java.util.*;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.Serializable;
import javax.swing.tree.*;
import javax.swing.event.*; 


public class FileTreeModel implements TreeModel, Serializable, Cloneable {
	protected EventListenerList listeners;

	private Map map;

	private File root;

	static ArrayList myPathList = new ArrayList();

	public FileTreeModel(File root) {
		if (!root.exists())
			throw new IllegalArgumentException(String.valueOf(root));

		this.root = root;

		this.listeners = new EventListenerList();

		this.map = new HashMap();
	}

	public Object getRoot() {
		return root;
	}

	public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
		
		return !((File) node).isDirectory();
	}

	public int getChildCount(Object node) {
		List children = children(node);

		if (children == null)
			return 0;

		return children.size();
	}

	public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
		return children(parent).get(index);
	}

	public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
		return children(parent).indexOf(child);
	}

	public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object value) {
	}

	protected List children(Object node) {
		File f = (File) node;

		if (!f.isDirectory())
			return null;

		List children = (List) map.get(f);

		if (children == null) {
			File[] c = f.listFiles();

			if (c == null)
				return null;

			children = new ArrayList(c.length);

			for (int len = c.length, i = 0; i < len; i++)
				children.add(c[i]);

			map.put(f, children);
		}

		return children;
	}

	public Object clone() {
		try {
			FileTreeModel clone = (FileTreeModel) super.clone();

			clone.listeners = new EventListenerList();

			return clone;
		} catch (CloneNotSupportedException e) {
			throw new InternalError();
		}
	}
	

	//HAB ICH SCHON!!
	public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listeners.add(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}

	public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listeners.remove(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		if (args.length != 1) {
			System.err.println("Usage: java FileTreeModel path");
			System.exit(1);
		}

		File root = new File(args[0]);

		if (!root.exists()) {
			System.err.println(root + ": No such file or directory");
			System.exit(2);
		}

		JTree t = new JTree(new FileTreeModel(root));

		t.addTreeExpansionListener(new TreeExpansionListener() {
			public void treeCollapsed(TreeExpansionEvent e) {
				myPathList.remove(e.getPath());
			}
			
			public void treeExpanded(TreeExpansionEvent e) {
				myPathList.add(e.getPath());
			}
		});

		//t.setCellRenderer(new Renderer());
		JFrame f = new JFrame(root.toString());

		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(t));

		f.pack();
		f.setVisible(true);
		try{
			Thread.sleep(5000);
		}catch(Exception te){
		}
		
		System.out.println("Calling...");
		t.setModel(new FileTreeModel(root));
		
		TreePath tpa = null;
		for(int li=0;li<myPathList.size();li++){
			String test=myPathList.get(li).toString();
			test=test.replaceAll("^\\[", "");
			test=test.replaceAll("\\]$", "");
			tpa= new TreePath(test);
			
			System.out.println("expanding: " + tpa);
			t.expandPath(tpa);
			//System.out.println("test: " + tpa);
			
    

		}
		
		/*for (Iterator it=myPathList.iterator(); it.hasNext(); ) {
			String test=it.next().toString();
			test=test.replaceAll("^\\[", "");
			test=test.replaceAll("\\]$", "");
			tpa= new TreePath(test);
			t.expandPath(tpa);
			System.out.println("test: " + tpa);
			
		}
		*/
	}
}
```

aber nun bekomme ich ne classcastexception, sobald mehr als 1 ordner offen ist.....siehst du wieso? in isLeaf stimmt der name nicht, aber wenns einmal geht, müsste es doch immer gehen?


gruß und danke


----------



## Beni (19. Jul 2004)

Ist zwar ein bisschen OT, aber vielleicht hilft Dir auch dieser Text: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/tree.html#dynamic, in Verbindung mit dem Quellcode des DefaultTreeModels.


----------



## Math55 (19. Jul 2004)

hi, wird mir nichts nützen, da ich mein treemodel ja selber implementiere. warum geht expandpath nicht, wenn man ein neues model hat? der code hier:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.EventListenerList;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Map;
import java.util.*;
import java.util.HashMap;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.Serializable;
import javax.swing.tree.*;
import javax.swing.event.*; 


public class FileTreeModel implements TreeModel, Serializable, Cloneable {
	protected EventListenerList listeners;

	private Map map;

	private File root;

	static TreePath tpa = null;

	static ArrayList myPathList = new ArrayList();

	static boolean open=false;

	public FileTreeModel(File root) {
		if (!root.exists())
			throw new IllegalArgumentException(String.valueOf(root));

		this.root = root;

		this.listeners = new EventListenerList();

		this.map = new HashMap();
	}

	public Object getRoot() {
		return root;
	}

	public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
		
		File f = new File(node.toString());
		
		String[] ft = node.toString().split(",");
		if(open){
			for(int i =0;i< ft.length; i++){
				System.out.println("test: " + ft[ft.length-1] + " node: " + node);
				f=new File(ft[i]);
			}
		}
		//return !((File)node).isDirectory();
		return !f.isDirectory();
	}

	public int getChildCount(Object node) {
		List children = children(node);

		if (children == null)
			return 0;

		return children.size();
	}

	public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
		return children(parent).get(index);
	}

	public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
		return children(parent).indexOf(child);
	}

	public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object value) {
	}

	protected List children(Object node) {
		
		File f = (File) node;

		if (!f.isDirectory())
			return null;

		List children = (List) map.get(f);

		if (children == null) {
			File[] c = f.listFiles();

			if (c == null)
				return null;

			children = new ArrayList(c.length);

			for (int len = c.length, i = 0; i < len; i++)
				children.add(c[i]);

			map.put(f, children);
		}

		return children;
	}

	public Object clone() {
		try {
			FileTreeModel clone = (FileTreeModel) super.clone();

			clone.listeners = new EventListenerList();

			return clone;
		} catch (CloneNotSupportedException e) {
			throw new InternalError();
		}
	}
	

	//HAB ICH SCHON!!
	public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listeners.add(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}

	public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		listeners.remove(TreeModelListener.class, l);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		if (args.length != 1) {
			System.err.println("Usage: java FileTreeModel path");
			System.exit(1);
		}

		File root = new File(args[0]);

		if (!root.exists()) {
			System.err.println(root + ": No such file or directory");
			System.exit(2);
		}

		final JTree t = new JTree(new FileTreeModel(root));

		t.addTreeExpansionListener(new TreeExpansionListener() {
			public void treeCollapsed(TreeExpansionEvent e) {
				myPathList.remove(e.getPath());
			}
			
			public void treeExpanded(TreeExpansionEvent e) {
				myPathList.add(e.getPath());
			}
		});

		t.setCellRenderer(new Renderer());
		JFrame f = new JFrame(root.toString());

		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(t));

		f.pack();
		f.setVisible(true);
		try{
			Thread.sleep(5000);
		}catch(Exception te){
		}
		
		System.out.println("\n\nCalling...\n\n");
		
		
		t.setModel(new FileTreeModel(root));
		open=true;

		
		for(int li=0;li<myPathList.size();li++){
			String test=myPathList.get(li).toString();
			test=test.replaceAll("^\\[", "");
			test=test.replaceAll("\\]$", "");
			tpa= new TreePath(test);
			
			System.out.println("expanding: " + tpa);

			t.expandPath(tpa);
		}
		
	}
}
```

bringt keine mehr, aber expanden tut er auch nicht....ich VERZWEIFLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x  bitte hab noch ne idee!!
es muss doch einfacher gehen....


gruß


----------



## Beni (19. Jul 2004)

Zum expand-Problem: der JTree arbeitet manchmal mit "==" und manchmal mit "euqals". (Ich hab auch noch nicht herausgefunden, wann was eingesetzt wird.) Um etwas zu expandieren wird offenbar "==" eingesetzt, aber wenn du "File.listFiles" benutzt, werden immer wieder neue Instanzen von "File" angelegt.

Ich hab auch mal ein bisschen rumgebastelt, und das einzige Model, das ich zum laufen gebracht habe, speichert die Dateien: (P.S. "delete" drücken, um einzelne Datei löschen).


```
import java.awt.event.KeyAdapter;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.io.File;
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeModelListener;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;

public class FileTreeModel implements TreeModel{
	private Vector vector = new Vector();
	private Capsel root;
	
	public static void main( String[] args ){
		File root = new File( "d:/temp" );
		final FileTreeModel model = new FileTreeModel( root );
		
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		final JTree tree = new JTree( model );
		frame.getContentPane().add( new JScrollPane( tree ));
		
		tree.addKeyListener( new KeyAdapter(){
			public void keyPressed( KeyEvent e ) {
				if( e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_DELETE ){
					File file = model.fileOf( tree.getSelectionPath().getLastPathComponent() );
					if( file != null ){
						model.deleteFile( file );
					}
				}
			}
		});
		
		frame.pack();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
		frame.setVisible( true );
	}
	
	public FileTreeModel( File root ){
		Capsel temp = new Capsel();
		temp.file = root;
		this.root = temp;
	}
	
	/**
	 * Speichert einen zusätzlichen TreeModelListener
	 * @param l Der neue TreeModelListener
	 */
	public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
		vector.add( l );
	}

	public void removeTreeModelListener( TreeModelListener l ) {
		vector.remove( l );
	}
	
	public boolean isLeaf( Object node ) {
		return ((Capsel)node).file.isFile();
	}
	
	public Object getChild( Object parent, int index ) {
		Capsel temp = (Capsel)parent;
		temp.ensureChilds();
		return temp.childs[ index ];
	}
	
	public int getChildCount( Object parent ) {
		Capsel temp = (Capsel)parent;
		temp.ensureChilds();
		return temp.childs.length;
	}
	
	public int getIndexOfChild( Object parent, Object child ) {
		Capsel temp = (Capsel)parent;
		temp.ensureChilds();
		Capsel[] childs = temp.childs;
		
		for( int i = 0; i < childs.length; i++ )
			if( childs[i] == child )
				return i;
		
		return -1;
	}
	
	public int getIndexOfChild( Capsel parent, File file ) {
		parent.ensureChilds();
		Capsel[] childs = parent.childs;
		
		for( int i = 0; i < childs.length; i++ )
			if( childs[i].file.equals( file ))
				return i;
		
		return -1;
	}
	
	public Object getRoot() {
		return root;
	}
	
	public void valueForPathChanged( TreePath path, Object newValue ) {
	}
	
	public File fileOf( Object node ){
		return ((Capsel)node).file;
	}
	
	/**
	 * Diese Methode löscht eine Datei und benachrichtigt anschliessend den JTree, 
	 * das eine Datei gelöscht wurde.
	 * @param file Die Datei die gelöscht werden soll.
	 */
	public void deleteFile( File file ){
		/* 
		 * Es wäre einfacher, wenn man hier direkt die Capsel übergeben könnte.
		 * Aber es muss ja eigentlich niemand wissen, wie diese Model intern 
		 * aufgebaut ist...
		 */
		TreePath treePath = createPath( file.getParentFile() );
		
		// Den Treepath umwandeln
		Capsel[] path = new Capsel[ treePath.getPathCount() ];
		path[ 0 ] = root;
		
		for( int i = 1; i < path.length; i++ ){
			int index = getIndexOfChild( path[i-1], (File)treePath.getPathComponent( i ) );
			path[i] = path[i-1].childs[ index ];
		}
		
		// Jetzt die Datei löschen
		boolean deleted = file.delete();
		
		if( deleted ){
			// Aus der Capsel löschen
			Capsel parent = path[ path.length-1 ];
			int index = getIndexOfChild( parent, file );
			
			Capsel[] temp = new Capsel[ parent.childs.length-1 ];
			if( index > 0 )
				System.arraycopy( parent.childs, 0, temp, 0, index );
			if( index < temp.length )
				System.arraycopy( parent.childs, index+1, temp, index, temp.length-index );
			
			parent.childs = temp;
			
			// jetzt den JTree benachrichtigen
			fireNodeRemoved( new TreePath( path ), index, file );
		}
	}
	
	/**
	 * Diese Methode liefert den TreePath zu dem angegebenen File.
	 * @param file Das File
	 * @return Der TreePath
	 */
	protected TreePath createPath( File file ){
		Vector files = new Vector(); // Zwischenspeicher
		
		// Die Parents der Reihe nach auslesen
		if( file.equals( root.file ))
			files.add( file );
		else{
			do{
				files.add( file );
				file = file.getParentFile();
			}while( file != null && !root.file.equals( file ) );
			files.add( root.file );
		}
		
		// Verkehrt herum in einen Array kopieren
		int size = files.size();
		Object[] path = new Object[ size ];
		
		for( int i = 0; i < size; i++ )
			path[i] = files.get( size - 1 - i );
		
		// TreePath initialisieren und zurückgeben.
		return new TreePath( path );
	}
	
	/**
	 * Benachrichtigt alle registrierten TreeModelListener, dass ein Node
	 * entfernt wurde.
	 * @param path Der Pfad zum Parent des entfernten Nodes
	 * @param index Der ehemalige Index des Nodes
	 * @param removed Der entfernte Node
	 */
	protected void fireNodeRemoved( TreePath path, int index, Object removed ){
		// Event herstellen
		TreeModelEvent event = new TreeModelEvent( this, path, new int[]{ index }, new Object[]{ removed } );
		
		// Event verschicken
		for( int i = 0, n = vector.size(); i<n; i++ )
			((TreeModelListener)vector.get(i)).treeNodesRemoved( event );
	}
	
	private class Capsel{
		public Capsel parent;
		public File file;
		public Capsel[] childs;
		
		public void ensureChilds(){
			if( childs == null ){
				File[] files = file.listFiles();
				childs = new Capsel[ files.length ];
				for( int i = 0; i < files.length; i++ ){
					Capsel temp = new Capsel();
					temp.file = files[i];
					temp.parent = this;
					childs[i] = temp;
				}
			}
		}
		
		public String toString(){
			return file.getName();
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Math55 (20. Jul 2004)

hi, ich habs    . war natürlich recht einfach, nur drauf kommen muss man. na ja, danke für die mühe....



gruß


----------

